# Holiday homes



## anitakayle (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi i am planning to come over for a holiday and to sort out things so I can move!but I want to book into a holiday home as won't it be cheaper,I can do cooking and stuff myself! As it will be more expensive to eat out all time! Can someone point me in the right direction for a nice cheap place to rent for 2 weeks in Melbourne area thanks!anita


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Try out Meriton serviced apartments. Or quest apartments.


----------



## anitakayle (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank u )


----------

